# Because I'm weak...



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A friend of mine told me about a nice male crested gecko that was at the Petsmart down the street from where we live. Apparently he had been there for some time. Anyway, I popped in today to take a look and immediately fell for him.







LOL.

He's a yellow dalmation with a chevron back and a fantastic disposition. Very calm for a pet store crestie. And I don't normally buy from pet stores, but I wanted to give this guy a good home and he was "marked down" to get him to sell. I didn't want him ending up just anywhere after he had put in all that time at the pet store.

I snapped some pics really quick after I put him in his new home and misted him down. He's not fired up at all in the pics though. At the store he turned a really nice bright yellow... Looks like I'll have to find some girls for him for next year.

Anyway... the pics:

























Now the joys of getting him onto a better diet, haha.


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

nice gecko.... something tells me from your backround that its living in one of those exo-terra cages? thinkin bout buyin one of those


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes it is. I use them pretty much exclusively for my geckos. I got most second hand. Cuts down on the cost a ton. I have over a dozen now in different sizes and keep adding whenever I see them at a good price.


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

i def. plan on buyin one of those cages once i get off this god for saken island

they work perfect for geckos.... im looking into those giant day geckos


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> I don't normally buy from pet stores, but I wanted to give this guy a good home


What a sucker you are!








And good for him you are one. I've often done that kinda thing myself. Yeah, we're encouraging the massive retail stores but we hate seeing an animal neglected. My buddy did the same thing by buying that aggressive, biting Columbian Tegu wich PetWorld marked at %50 off.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah, I'm a total sucker... The disposition on this gecko is uncanny. My other adult male is a flighty bastard that also loves to sh*t on me. This one is so calm and easy going it's quite surreal in comparison... I took him out tonight. At first he thought I was food I think and tried to nibble me but I didn't pull back and he just let me pick him up. He did jump in my face once, though I forgive him.:laugh:

The friend that told me about him also used to work in that Petsmart. He informed me tonight that this poor little guy has been there for over 6 months. That's a _looooong_ time. So I'm glad I brought him home. He was marked down by 50% too, actually. Weird.

The one thing I can't get over is how sticky his pads are. Like. SUPER STICKY. Compared to all my other geckos he is definitely the stickiest. I definitely have to come up with a name reflecting this stickiness. Like 'Post-it' or something. Haha.

As for the tanks - like I said before, I like them. I'm actually getting four more this weekend.







They'll work well for a day gecko. I'm sure you know that they're a display animal though, right? Their skin is quite fragile and has the potential to tear from human handling.


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

ya i know not to hold them much/if at all.

im stuck between buying one of those cages, and gecko

OR

spending a few more $$$ and getting myself another tegu









i got 10 days to make my mind up, before i get off this island and get back to chicago


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Tegu vs. day gecko? VERY different animals, haha.

If you're looking for a really nice, eye-catching display animal then a day gecko is fantastic.


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

you said it perfectly mettle "eye catching display animal then a day gecko is fantastic" plus its cheaper cuz im on the college budget. even tho i make very good $$$$

but at the same time, some would think a 4foot tegu is eye catching. may not have the space for another tegu right now, but we shall see what becomes available in the near near future. those giant day geckos sure are cute lil buggers

any good places you rec. to buy online? (i check kingsnake.com like 20 times a day, waiting for that certain animal to be available







)


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

That crestie looks like a nice find. every once in a while you will find something in there that you cant leave without


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

nice pickup!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

There was a carpet chameleon there that I really liked as well. My friend is trying to convince me that I should get that one too... So far I've resisted. LOL. I'm getting another crestie this weekend, probably, and then have two coming the first week of August. And THEN it's the Montreal reptile expo on the 10th of August. It's just so much.

..but, that carpet chameleon is awesome.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> There was a carpet chameleon there that I really liked as well. My friend is trying to convince me that I should get that one too... So far I've resisted. LOL. I'm getting another crestie this weekend, probably, and then have two coming the first week of August. And THEN it's the Montreal reptile expo on the 10th of August. It's just so much.
> 
> ..but, that carpet chameleon is awesome.


Make sure to post what you got! Aug 3rd I'm heading to SEWERfest...or something like that in Racine, WI. My eyes will be focused on geckos and smaller agamids. The Day Gecko is pretty. I might even come away with a beardie...wich I've never had before.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

We'll see what I can afford by that point, haha. I do hope to come back with _something_ though.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> We'll see what I can afford by that point, haha. I do hope to come back with _something_ though.


Exactly...same boat here. That tegu set me back a bit and his feeding habits don't help!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A friend of mine today offerred me his savannah monitor or his argentine black and white tegu. (He has to choose one or the other, apparently.) The sav is a recent acquisition, a little baby and he would sell it for $50. The tegu however he wants $300 for since he paid almost that and has some time invested in it. So freakin' tempting. LOL. I'm not sure how big the tegu is, though not an adult. It wasn't too friendly when he got, but I think that's because hardly anyone ever paid attention to it. And frankly I don't think he handles it a ton.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> A friend of mine today offerred me his savannah monitor or his argentine black and white tegu. (He has to choose one or the other, apparently.) The sav is a recent acquisition, a little baby and he would sell it for $50. The tegu however he wants $300 for since he paid almost that and has some time invested in it. So freakin' tempting. LOL. I'm not sure how big the tegu is, though not an adult. It wasn't too friendly when he got, but I think that's because hardly anyone ever paid attention to it. And frankly I don't think he handles it a ton.


Hmm...that's a tough choice. Savannah monitors are fantastic pets and can offer everything the tegu can. I think... I'm still new to tegus. And, $50 is a decent price. Savannhas are very personable and are obligate gluttons just like the tegu. They like it hot and dry...wich is a little easier than hot and humid for the tegu. Monitors are %100 carniverous though. Tegus will occasionally except some fruit...I've read. 
I guess I would find out how big the tegu is. If he's 2 or 3 feet and a biter, you definitley don't wanna go there!


----------

